# Indestructible SMALL toys?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nylabone makes some really good smaller toys that last a really long time. We have the puzzle bones, rhino bones, and the dental dinosaurs. Our boys love them and they're very durable.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Dogs need different toys for different needs.

Tearing/dissecting is fun and a normal part of dog behavior. You can use cardboard boxes/paper/etc for this rather than $ toys. 

Chewing is what bones/antlers/nylabones are for. Some dogs like chewing more than others and individual dogs have preferences for what to be chewing on.

Enrichment toys (kibble dispensing) are another type of toy... or you can again, use cardboard boxes, newspaper, etc to help with this. 

Kongs are a different type of puzzle toy. If he's not fond of them...make it easier. Put just a few loose treats so they fall out with a little nudge. When he's doing that every time, put a little cream cheese around the edge so he has to lick it out.Then put a little canned food in and freeze it somewhat so it's a bit more work to extract... and work up to filling it with wet kibbles and freezing. If we make it too hard at first, dogs will give up.

Some toys are good for training and games, and should be put away afterwards. That would be tugs, balls, discs, etc.

It's important to always supervise with new items for safety. Provide a variety of toys and opportunities and change things up. Variety itself is an important part of enrichment.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

How about a Cuz? We have a medium that has withstood the test of time. They also come in small. Beware, the squeak is loud!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

He loves anything with a squeaker (actually his goal is to destroy whatever it is, and take the squeaker out...) so I'll have to try a Cuz. Are they at Petco? I can go there after work today .


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

CosbysMommy said:


> He loves anything with a squeaker (actually his goal is to destroy whatever it is, and take the squeaker out...) so I'll have to try a Cuz. Are they at Petco? I can go there after work today .


I don't have a Petco here so not sure but they do carry them online.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Today Shotzey and Polly each for a CUZ, Shotzey got a "Bad CUZ" and Polly got a "Good CUZ" I assumed when buying them they'd both end up being Shotzeys, and Polly isn't much of a toy lover. She doesn't really chew on stuff (other than flip flops:doh so she just plays fetch with the toys, or hides them places (she IS a hoarder... she should be on TLC or something).

They both have the small sized ones. Shotzey is going to town on it right now, and Polly is ACTUALLY chewing on hers! It's amazing! Actually she JUST squeaked it, so now Shotzey is throwing his around trying to get it to squeak... HE GOT IT TO SQUEAK! (he LOVES squeakies!) (enough of the play by play)

What's the secret? Polly is NOT a toy kind of gal, to me they seem very similar to a Kong, which neither of them like, what is in these CUZ's? lol


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sully and Scotty tend to destroy a lot of their toys, but the green indestructible ball (can't remember the real name) has lasted almost two years and they still play with it daily. Picture of it (barely) on my photo gallery, but I bought it at PetLand. Should be easy to find; bright green with X opening on two sides. Little treats go in it and come out either as it bounces or Sully squeezes them out. She's the smart one!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Not this one!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheryl, all stuffed toys end up like that in about an hours at our house!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheryl and buddy said:


> Not this one!


Nope, he's already murdered the Zebra! lol


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Toys from the JB company that does the cuz,have the best toys!.
It was my golden's all time favorite squeaker toys but only to be played outside as the squeaker is really annoying!!.I would get the medium or large size cos would be scared that a pup would swallow it and they are stronger!.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I got the small, but neither of my dogs would be able to swallow it lol, and I'm sure they'll be dead or lost during the move, so I'll get them medium ones once we get to WA so Cosby doesn't eat it! :-D

Polly loving this toy makes me so happy, Shotzey is my toy addict this is Polly about 10 minutesago.. "Mommy.. don't let him take my cuz!"
















(ignore the big bright yellow shirt, I just got home from work, our pottery store is called "Bee Creative" and we must wear bright yellow)
The thief standing close by.









And just because I got this cute picture of my little man this morning before work, don't think it needs his own thread


----------

